# Damaged Damascus blade



## Kim (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi
I lost a 1/4 inch chunk of the blade and will need to re shape (grind) and re sharpen. Is there somewhere I can go for instructions or could someone here give me some advice. Thanks in advance
Kim


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 11, 2012)

Usually when I really screw up a knife, or need re-profiling, thinning I send it to Dave Martel, he did some awesome work on a DT that I put a large chip requiring re-profiling. Eamon from Burke cutery and Jon Broida can probably also do it for you. For anything major it is worth my sanity to send it out.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 11, 2012)

Pics would help a lot.


----------



## Kim (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I paid 150 for it so I will send it out. 

Regarding pics; I tried

I belong to lots of forums that allow pasting pics. This one needed a URL? Why is this?

Also why the security question with every post or reply. 

You all were great with your quick responses and I DO appreciate that but I'll not visit this forum again

Goodbye


----------



## chinacats (Jul 11, 2012)

security ?
?


----------



## Hattorichop (Jul 11, 2012)

WOW.....here then gone all within 3 post! That was quick.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 11, 2012)

security question?

most forums i know of (and i run one with quite a few members) require third party image hosting; that isn't anything strange. hell, Reddit does.


----------



## Kim (Jul 11, 2012)

Excuse me; random question, same difference.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 11, 2012)

i've never seen that.


----------



## Kim (Jul 11, 2012)

I had to type it again, one LAST time. I've NEVER seen this before.


----------



## pitonboy (Jul 11, 2012)

Somebody must need a knife URGENTLY


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 11, 2012)

hmm maybe a 24 hr. thing. I remember when I first posted I got it the first few times. Not sure why tho.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 11, 2012)

Kim said:


> I had to type it again, one LAST time. I've NEVER seen this before.



I've NEVER seen this before either.

Deep breaths.


----------

